# Highbury Cemetery, 2014



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The rain and the cold couldn't stop us this year! I think almost everything made it through the night...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

A few more images here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Your lighting is gorgeous. Love the guy standing in the fog in the 4th pic down.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Great lighting and fog use, and your tombstones are really impressive.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats what I'm talking about! Love the way you light your house as a backdrop, and your tombstones in layers. Please, how did your light your house and tombstones?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The entry is great and the lighting spot on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have such handsome tombstones.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Wonderful job. If I had gone through all that trouble I too would have put everything out regardless of rain. The clouds rolled in here and even a few rain drops but I had the same attitude, rain be damned, full speed ahead!!!
(Lucky for me it was just a few drops)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice Highbury! I like the guy in the fog too, your stones look great and I liked your wooden crosses. Oh, also the jol's in the fog looked cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree with all the comments that have been offered, your lighting is wonderful. Your tombstones look real, proportionally and your paint effects are spot on. I'm still blown away that you set it up just Halloween night. That's a bunch of work in a day, yet the overall effect is that it's been there forever. Your new cemetery sign this year is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You make setting up a haunt look easier than it really is. Awesome!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> Thats what I'm talking about! Love the way you light your house as a backdrop, and your tombstones in layers. Please, how did your light your house and tombstones?


Thanks, all!

Johnny, I used a red flood light for the big bush against the front porch of the house, a blue flood light for the front of the tall obelisk and 5 separate LED spotlights for the front row of tombstones. The purple color at the top of the house was actually from the purple LED spotlight on the front tombstone - the light just went beyond the stone and cast upon the house (an unintended bonus!). The flat orange light on the lawn at the front of my yard is actually from a city streetlight (another bonus!). I got a little lucky with all of the color overlaps and blending, and how it played with the fog.

Oh, and if anyone is interested, I used a roll of green cellophane from Pat Catan's that I cut to size and doubled up for each window. I simply taped the pieces to the inside of the window sills and turned on the room's lights to get that cool green lighting effect.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, great job, the lighting, the tombstones, the corpses and other props, truly impressive and beautiful.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome job. LOVE the tombstones.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool setup! Love the cupboard of skulls!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Killer set up, highbury! Your lighting & stones are spot on~I also love the guy back in the fog...menacing. Definitely trying the cellophane trick on the windows.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your graveyard looks great. I like the variety in tombstones.


----------

